# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Paris from the Eiffel Tower

## JoshA

Start your tour  here.

----------


## bto

wow, Josh, that is way cool.

bev

----------


## julianne

Amazing. The Venetian Gondola tour was terrific, too. Thanks.
Julie

----------

